# Spray off before or after plowing up a field



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I took first cut of weeds off a very rough 10 acre field for a neighbour and they have asked me to plow and reseed for them, discing in fertilizer and lime as well.

One of the weeds is milkweed and I've found they pop up after plowing without much trouble.

Its had 2 weeks regrowth and I was getting ready to spray before plowing but thought I better ask if I should spray it off right before seeding instead?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Might use some glyphosate on it as it is not too expensive. It is recommended that the plants not be disturbed(tilled) for 5 days after spraying to allow full absorption deep into the root system. You can buy 2 1/2 gallon container of gly here for less than $50.....which would be just right for 10 acres.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll stick to the plan then, bought 20 L of rup weather max today.

I'll be able to leave it about 2 weeks before plowing to get a good kill. I may hit the milkweed again as I know it won't die in one application.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, interestingly, the field is so rough, everywhere the boom dipped it striped. I also had about 30 stops for plugged nozzles that striped too. Smoked the milkweed pretty good.

I can use the 6 foot middle section of the boom to clean up the misses later this week when it becomes more defined.


----------

